

Wikipedia:Unsolicited redesigns - davidgerard
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia%3AUnsolicited%20redesigns

======
chris_wot
Wow, I really love the new Media Viewer they have there! Or perhaps it's not
new, I've not been contributing to Wikipedia for a very, very long time now.

~~~
davidgerard
It is new :-)

